# lingerie womens advice



## Ipman (Sep 11, 2012)

It will soon be our 5th anniversary and usually
she gets new lingerie and such but this year she's pregnant
and doesn't feel so sexy so I was thinking why don't I wear some mens lingerie but I have no idea what women like do they like those fishnet tank tops or i don't know i really need a womens advice. I'm 25 and tall and work out a lot so i pull it off so don't be shy to propose me anything.


----------



## Kronk (Dec 8, 2012)

Mankini :smthumbup:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

not a lady, but from what I've gathered, many women don't like girly boys... men's lingerie has a stigma that even most women can't overlook. Why not get yourself some nice denim, collared button down, nice belt, some great shoes and under it all some good old CK boxer briefs. And maybe consider getting both of you some good fragrances - ask the ladies which are nice ones, the girls on this board know their scents.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Lon said:


> not a lady, but from what I've gathered, many women don't like girly boys... men's lingerie has a stigma that even most women can't overlook. Why not get yourself some nice denim, collared button down, nice belt, some great shoes and under it all some good old CK boxer briefs. And maybe consider getting both of you some good fragrances - ask the ladies which are nice ones, the girls on this board know their scents.


I'll agree with this, with the exception of scents for a pregnant woman. 

OP, scent is usually a lovely gift - as long as you know your lady's tastes - but be really careful with it while your wife is pregnant. Some pregnant women become highly sensitive to scents and are easily overwhelmed, even repulsed, by scents we can usually tolerate or even enjoy. You might need to ask her what she likes, and can handle, right now. She may have no scent issues at all, but it's better to be safe than to risk ruining the evening by making her ill.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Honestly, my favorite is seeing my husband in a great pair of jeans with no shirt. That's lingerie enough for me.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> Honestly, my favorite is seeing my husband in a great pair of jeans with no shirt. That's lingerie enough for me.


That! And maybe a pair of cowboy boots 

ETA: I wouldn't do a cologne, but maybe a nice subtle manly body wash and a nice deodorant. Omg, some men smell so delicious.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

If my husband wore lingerie, I would gag and that would be it for the night.

Having him fresh from the shower in some green plaid boxer is enough for me. Yum.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

they make pregnant lingerie, assure her that you still find her incredibly sexy and ask if she could put it on for you

could be a big confidence boost that she needs


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't like men in lingerie. That just seems gay to me. I'd go for maternity lingerie. Maternity wear has come a long way from where it used to be. I had some really sexy maternity clothes that I loved wearing. I enjoyed being pregnant.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Mavash. said:


> I don't like men in lingerie. That just seems gay to me. I'd go for maternity lingerie. Maternity wear has come a long way from where it used to be. I had some really sexy maternity clothes that I loved wearing. I enjoyed being pregnant.


my ex wore her maternity clothes long before she started showing and long after birth. They were very stretchy, and looked good, but after awhile I got tired of looking at the same duds.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Ipman said:


> It will soon be our 5th anniversary and usually
> she gets new lingerie and such but this year she's pregnant
> and doesn't feel so sexy so I was thinking why don't I wear some mens lingerie but I have no idea what women like do they like those fishnet tank tops or i don't know i really need a womens advice. I'm 25 and tall and work out a lot so i pull it off so don't be shy to propose me anything.


Call me crazy but nothing is sexier than a nice looking man who is naked with a boner 

no lingerie,briefs,or fishnet required. Naked.hard penis.big bright smile. ya hear that? that's the sound of panties dropping.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> they make pregnant lingerie, assure her that you still find her incredibly sexy and ask if she could put it on for you
> 
> could be a big confidence boost that she needs


Agree....instilling confidence is key!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Call me crazy but nothing is sexier than a nice looking man who is naked with a boner
> 
> no lingerie,briefs,or fishnet required. Naked.hard penis.big bright smile. ya hear that? that's the sound of panties dropping.


*sigh*, I really do think you women here are all plants from some evil society trying to convince us that there ARE women that don't hate sex after marriage... 

Anyway, agree with the above, have her wear something. I always though my wife was sexy as hell while pregnant! Of course mine won't wear lingerie pregnant or not...


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

No masculine lingerie! Is there even such a thing? Lol! 

I prefer one of the following: pair of nice fitting jeans, cargo shorts, or boxer briefs, of course, no shirt. If jeans or shorts: leave the top bottom undone and zipper down just a tad. Hhhmmm God I miss my H; he's off working till after New Years. 

For the morning after: Love having my coffee served to me in this attire as well. Of course, Scarlet's idea isn't bad either. Coffee served in the buff just tastes better!! Lol!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Naked or fitted boxers. 

Just the words "men's lingerie" put me off sex.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

H always jokes about getting an elephant thong.



:rofl:


----------



## Kronk (Dec 8, 2012)

Holland said:


> Naked or fitted boxers.
> 
> Just the words "men's lingerie" put me off sex.


What if they have a beer belly :rofl:


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Kronk said:


> What if they have a beer belly :rofl:


Who do you think the pregnant lingerie is really for? All those old trannies have to have something to wear.


----------



## Kronk (Dec 8, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Who do you think the pregnant lingerie is really for? All those old trannies have to have something to wear.


 :lol:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh dear god. 

:rofl:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Cletus said:


> Who do you think the pregnant lingerie is really for? All those old trannies have to have something to wear.


don't knock it till you try it


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Kronk said:


> What if they have a beer belly :rofl:


then definitely less is not more... fitted boxers bring guys of all physiques to their maximum undergarment potential.


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

Boxers are hot on a man.


----------



## keepsmiling (Nov 20, 2012)

Get a man's outfit - you know, pants and a policeman cap or whatever you like. If you're on the buff side you could pull that off easily. If my man wore that I would first laugh (he is built like a rake) but then I'd get really into it!

Man I hope he reads this


----------



## Ausflower (Nov 14, 2012)

Just wear cowboy boots and hat.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

From time to time I cross-dress for fun but the only result is my wife laughing her a$$ off, which is good if I want to make her stomach hurt. But it's not a turn on at all. It's just WRONG, but it's funny because it's wrong lol


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

But then again, I have to admit, this is pretty sexy:










Or you can spice it up even more:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

men's lingerie

postal service

military intelligence

awfully pretty

anxious patient

government worker


----------



## Ipman (Sep 11, 2012)

thank you for all the advice and will see where it gets me


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Created2Write said:


> Honestly, my favorite is seeing my husband in a great pair of jeans with no shirt. That's lingerie enough for me.


I agree. I believe that most women would prefer their men to be well-dressed over well-undressed. If it's not too late, find out what kind of clothes she likes to see you in, or buy a nice suit and surprise her with a day of pampering with a romantic dinner some place where the servers don't wear name tags.


----------



## Michael A. Brown (Oct 16, 2012)

Some ladies are wearing sexy lingerie to seduce their partners.


----------



## loveystacy (Dec 23, 2012)

I have to agree with Holland. I'm not a big fan of men's lingerie. I'd rather see my man naked or in some tight boxers so I can see all the goods. If you woman is pregnant and you usually buy her lingerie, just find another way to make her feel just a beautiful as she feels in lingerie.


----------

